# Roderdendrum ... Errrrr ...



## leo (Oct 19, 2008)

Well maybe not
 A bit of fall color, from my yard, that showed up after the gulley washer we had last week .... full frame pic taken with my point and shoot Oly SP550UZ

F 4.2, S 1/15, ISO 125, FL 20mm, jpeg, HH


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2008)

Great detail.

I do believe that is a Camellia though, not a Rhody.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sweet shot!  Great detail!


----------



## leo (Oct 19, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Great detail.
> 
> I do believe that is a Camellia though, not a Rhody.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Well .... I think you are absolutly right scooter

Thanks for the correction, in fact after looking at the tag that is "still on the bush" it is a "bonanza camellia" 


Just proves that I can not ID plants any better than I do birds


----------



## Redbow (Oct 19, 2008)

Very pretty shot, thanks!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Oct 19, 2008)

Love to smell those camellias, and I can almost smell that one. Awesome shot, and nice frame too.


----------



## CAL (Oct 19, 2008)

Who needs to name um when ya can picture them like that?Awsome!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2008)

I can`t spell that either Leo. Nice shot!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 19, 2008)

If you just keep up the good work on these photos, we'll forgive the ID's.  Heck I just call em all great photos.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a good one Leo!


----------



## leo (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks all




> I can`t spell that either Leo.


 "That" I get right most of the time Nick ... it's most of the other words I have a problem with  ... 

I have spell check and often google my rendition of the word then go with their correction ... I googled this spelling and would you beleive .... no "don't you mean" showed up and on the 1'st page all references had this spelling ... it's nice to know that I am not the only "dummmmy" out there


Anyway I'm glad y'all enjoyed my PRETTY FLOWER


----------

